# Great Coat Guard: Mustering the troops



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

This is the begining of my new guard army that I'm working on.

Basically what I'm doing is elongating the models to give them a better sense of proportion in relation to the size of the head. The models are a combination of Cadian parts and Lt Varren from the old battle of macragge starter set.

WIP Guardsman



















I'm also applying the same technique to the regualr cadian to create more specialist roles like the Veteran seen below.
I've cut the sides of the helmet down and will GS to make it look like a german paratrooper or steel legion head.

WIP Veteran










For the stormtroopers I'll be going full on gothic with this guy as the prototype. As I started him before I decided to go bigger he still needs to be made taller as seen above with the regular guardsman.
I'll be adding a hose to the left side of helmet rebreather and gothing up the hellgun.


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

looks good 

Nice GS skills on the vet.


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

Thanks mate. 

I'm hoping to add something like this next guy I made ages ago as the force commander using the Colonel Straken rules.
The idea being that IG commander has been slain and a lone marine either cut off from his brothers or the sole survivor of his force has been forced to take temporarily take command.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Blimey, your GS work is fantastic!  I look forward to seeing how this develops.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Great to see you here on Heresy Doghouse! Those guard are fantastic looking! I still love your Actual scale Marines and that one is Yummy! k:


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

Thanks mate! 

The new truescale guy for this army should be something really nice. According to Colonel Straken's rules he'll be armed with a Shotgun and Plasma pistol which should make for some interesting modeling options.

*Gladiator Siege Tank*

Big Guard need big tanks and you don't get much more bigger than the Gladiator Siege Tank! This monster is another proxy model but this time for a Leman Demolisher with extra armour.
When I originally built it the tank was intended for regular guard as you can see in the picture. I now need to go back and clean up the track guards and make the commander bigger. This monster is made from left over parts from other conversions.


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

*WIP Lt Lucius Varren*

I'm hoping to get the first squad assembled today with any luck but have managed to start work on the LT.
I'm naming him Varren after the model that is being hacked up to create this army. 
I've added the spacers between the torso and the legs to create the height. As you can see I've removed the detail on the belt and tapered it in slightly. This is because I need to bring the torso down to meet the waist rather than the waist up to meet the torso. This might sound a bit confusing but if I leave the bet in place then the torso stays the same and the proportions are thrown out.










*Punisher Concept*

This following picture is a seriously old GW concept sketch for what I believe is an IG tank destroyer. What I'm planning is to built this but as a Punisher. It means that I won't have a turret so I'm limiting my fire arc but the rule of cool cares not for such trivial details! I'll be replacing the lasgun sponsons with heavy bolters.


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

Minor Update

The army theme is now starting to come into focus now that I've had time to do some planning. It's leaning towards becoming an Ordos Xenos force as an option but I want to stick to a mainly guard force.

So Varren is now promoted to Captain to lead them and I'm including a Death Watch battle brother as an optional commander.
So when the Astarte is in charge then I'll just use Varren as a junior officer leading an infantry platoon.
As many of you know I like my background material so to justify using a marine proxy I've come up with the following material

_For four long years Captain Varren and his men had fought the Tau on Nobilisi to a stand still under the command of Colonel Mekcor, his death at the hands of a Xenos sniper had dealt a bitter blow to morale. 
To the men of his company death was no stranger, he himself had lost count of the number of comrades he'd seen slain in battle but none had had the impact of of the loss of the old man himself.

Varren's field promotion had been over shadowed by the events of the past few weeks. Whilst an able commander the Xenos had renewed their atttacks with vigor. Stealth and deceit was the way of these foul creatures and the constant attacks by Pathfinders and Crisis teams had taken a heavy toll on the supply routes as they were cut off one by one. Vital arteries were being severed with surgical precision and they were being left to slowly bleed out.

Despite his best efforts he had failed to draw them in the open for a straight fight where he could focus the full force of his guns on his cowardly foe.
The raids had not been confined to the supply routes however, many a night the camp would wake in disarray to the sound of heavy pulse fire and screams of alarm as Stealth teams conducted merciless raids under the cover of darkness. Often only a few sentries were lost and vital equipment damaged but without the life line of the supply routes they were running out of ammunition and the will to continue.

The attacks were precise enough to make him suspect that he had an xeno sympathiser in his ranks. Commissar Yorgan had been the first casualty of the attacks and without his iron will the men had begun to doubt themselves. Despair was becoming as great a threat as the rail guns that smashed his tanks apart with such ease. And the propoganda of the Tau was begining to take hold on some of the newer recruits.

The news of a specialist had raised his hopes of Yorgan's replacement arriving. But none of them had expected the Astarte and his consort. Sister Mellissa of the Order Dialogus, an order of the Adeptus Sororitas specialising in both human and xeno languages, had acted as the Death Watch Astartes' liason with himself.
She had commanded on her master's behalf that the under the high order of the Ordos Xenos that he and his men were to be inducted to aid her lord in his mission on Nobilisi.

Varren had great mistrust of the Inquisition but knew better than to question her orders. The presence of even a single Astarte was a great omen and did much to lift the spirits of his soldiers but somewhere deep in his heart he knew that a great many of his men would probably not survive the mission to tell the day they met a member of the Adeptus Astartes. _


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

*Quick Update*

Well my attempts to get a whole squad has been hindered slightly by my cataloging of over twenty years of miniatures for sale on ebay. I've got stuff that I'd completely forgotten about and it's taken all day so far.

I have however got some work done on the command squad although it's mostly filling work at the moment.
I've swopped out the laspistol for a boltpistol and added a power weapon and bionic hand. I've also begun extending the armour to create the carapace armour. I'll be adding the belt next then a few extras.
I've also begun work on the first vet for the squad and will be playing around with the legs of the other to get some variety.










I've also begun working out the figures for the truescale deathwatch battle brother using this old model as a guideline for the scale.
Working on the basis that the Captain is around the six foot mark I need to increase the size by a few mil atleast. On the final version I'll be straightening out the legs and adding a massive amount of detail in comparison to this guy that was a bit of a rush job.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very quick updates lol.

Your storm Trooper is very reminiscent of an older B/W artwork picture from second edition that pops up every so often.

Although that had the chaps wearing quilted Great coats in a snowy blizzard sort of scene.

Very nice work and that Russ jobbie is a monster.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking good! This army is gonna be fantastic!


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

*Viscount Vash*: Yeah the stormtrooper is based on that piece you mention. It was one of the original concepts for the Imperial Guard before they settled on the Catachans.

I so wish they'd gone the other way, Jes had some amazing concepts for guard that wer based on a multipart principle and would have been amazing.


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

*Quick update*

Started to clean up the Captain and begun detail work. Still have to bring the material on the jacket on the torso down to meet the belt though.


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

Been a while since I got some work on these guys done but I've revised the theme of the army.
I'm now making them a Great Crusade era Imperial Army force led by a Terran Space Wolf.
The idea is that he has been struggling to come to terms with the intregration of the Fenrisians since the discovery of Russ and has been assigned as a liason to an Army element of the Expedition.
I've got a short bit of background story to flesh it out a little:



*Commander Lucien Enoch*

The idea behind this guy is that he is a proxy for Colonel Straken. I don't want to go into too much detail here as it's guard related but needless to say Straken has a profile that is very close to a marine.
To me one of the most interesting aspects of the Legions is the Terran marines and how they would react to the recruits from their new homeworlds. Personally I can see some clashes occuring as old traditions are thrown out in place of new and I figured this would be the ideal opportunity to address one such clash of ideals.
So to sum the character up I've wacked together a brief intro:

*The servos in Captain Enoch's bionic arm whined audibly in protest as he lightly keyed the door access panel to admit him enterance to his private quarters.
It had been ten long years since he'd lost the limb fighting greenskin boarding parties whilst commanding the Restitution during their exploration of the area of space known as the Wheel of Fire.
Despite the artificers request to replace the out dated augmentation he had always refused the upgrade. To him it was in memory of the lives lost during the pacification of the system, a grim reminder that no matter how many victories the Space Wolves won in the Emperor's name the Astartes were mortal and could be brought to their knees just as any other man might.

Even in the darkness of the room his heightened senses easily picked out the familiar form of Gravele.

"What's this, they finally sent someone to deal with the old man once and for all?" He snorted with contempt as he passed his hand over the rooms illumination controls.

"And it's a pleasure to see you again old friend!" Gravele laughed as he rose to his feet from behind the old wooden desk that stood with it's back to the cabins starboard viewport.

"What do you want Gravele? I have no time for your games boy." Enoch unbuckled his sword belt and placed it on the arming rack that held his old mark one thunder armour before unbuttoning the neck of his tunic. 
Out of habit he ran his hand across the surface of the suit's carapace, his fingers brushing across the oiled surface of the thunderbolt icon embossed apon it's battered chest.
Each pit and bullet mark bringing back memories of battles fought and victories hard won.

"Why do you revere that old armour so much Lucien? It's little more than an outdated relic of a forgotten time, why do you insist on clinging to the past?" Gravele smiled to himself as he poured a second glass of Merican Almac and offered it to the Captain.

"Tradition, should we forget the deeds of the past then we are doomed to repeat our mistakes and pay for them in blood." Enoch said solumly as he took the drinking flute by it's long slender neck "The Regiment was built on honour and duty something that seems to have been forgotten in recent times."

"You speak of the Fenrisians?" Gravele read between the lines.

"They are little more than barbarians, they howl and bray like wild dogs. They know nothing of martial discipline." Enoch walked across the room to look out the view port as he sipped the Almac.

"You live in the past old friend, you should be more careful of what you say about the Primarch's people, they are our brothers now. There are those that say that you are losing sight of the objective of the expedition, there are whispers that you have out lived your usefulness." The concern in Gravele's voice was evident.

Enoch laughed gruffly.

"And what would you know of tradition boy? You joined the Regiment as we left Terra for the stars, you never fought in the Unification Wars..."

"For the grace of Terra Lucien!" Gravele snarled "This isn't the Regiment anymore, those times have long since passed, we are the Legion now!"

"And what has it got us?" Enoch barked in reply "Look at yourself Gravele, you hang wolf pelts from your belt like those Fenrisian animals. The crusade has always been about the pursuit of truth yet you embrace their feral practices as if they were your own." He slammed his fist in anger cracking the surface of the ornate desk as one of it's legs gave way sending it crashing to the floor.
"These barbarians embrace the flaws of our gene-seed, gathering these freaks together in the thirteenth Great Company! In my day we put them out of their misery, they are no better than those genetically mutated monstrosities used by the tyrants we fought in the Merican wars!"

"Ah but that's the point brother," Gravele spoke softly "those tyrants have long since been vanquished. The ghosts of the past should be lain to rest brother and we should embrace the future of our Legion." 

He placed the papers he had bought with him on the small round table that stood beside the arming rack.

"These are your new orders, I am to replace you as Captain of the Fifth and you are to report to the Terran 12th/32nd as liason to the Legion. The Primarch may come from a barbaric race as you put it but he understands the value of comradeship. He felt it better that it come from a friend rather than a superior. I think that you sorely under estimate the Fenrisians brother."

And with that he turned and left to resume his duties leaving the old man to his thoughts.*

So in short Enoch is having trouble adjusting to the newer ways of the Fenrisians and is being seen as something of a risk to the stability of the Space Wolves.
Out of respect he has been granted a position of liason to an Imperial Army regiment acting as part of the expedition.

I've started on Enoch who will be using the Colonel Straken rules as you can see below.

I've begun cleaning up the model a bit. He's still pretty messy for the time being from the leg straightening but he's coming along nicely.
I've still got to clean up the feet as they are pretty mcuh gs place holders for now so that I can get the portions right. I 've also filled the gap in the shoulder pad with GS and just need to tidy it up a bit.
Once the model has been give the once over and cleaned up I'll add the back pack, plasma pistol, start the bionic arm and add a few pouches and grenades.
I'm itching to get started on the paintjob now.


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

Here's the slightly reworked model as he stands now. I've bulked out the torso a little bit, lengthened the groin plate and thickened the inner thighs. Still needs some major clean up work but I'm a bit happier with him now.
I've blu-taced the back pack on which I will be making into a proper Mk IV pack. I think that as this guy is bigger than my regular actual scale stuff I may need to lengthen the pack but a mil or so.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

he is huge and look completely awesome!

i like your method of attack! follow the rules of cool!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I usually hate "truescale" projects, but good god man, these look amazing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

Cheers guys! 

*Azwraith*: Definately mate! The rule of cool must be obeyed!

*primeministersinsiter*:Thanks mate I appreciate the compliment.

Here's a quick update on Enoch stood next to my old Heresy era Night Lords Captain.
I've addressed a few of the issues that were bugging me since I straightened the legs and got him a bit better proportioned now.
Still needs some major clean up work, especially on the feet, but he's getting there. I'm itching to get back to working on the guard now.


----------



## Dohouse (May 3, 2009)

Quick Update

The shotgun is begining to take shape now. I've got the basic form in place just need to sharpen the edges before ploughing on with the details.


----------



## contorter (Oct 13, 2008)

Keep it coming. Looking forward to see more greenstuff madness


----------

